# I Hate the Gym!



## tiffdultimate (Jan 9, 2008)

Are there any exercises that can be done from home and achieve almost the same results hat I would at the gym? I had a beautiful baby girl 5 months ago and I want to lose 50 pounds. I appreciate any advice to achieve this.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 9, 2008)

Eat clean, walk 30 mins in the a.m. & 30 mins in the p.m., and get a medicine ball and pilates ball and work your core using them. 
Do weight bearing exercises to build muscle mass (which chews calories) and stick to it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 9, 2008)

Spark people has tons of easy exercises to do for strength training.

I love skipping, running, kick boxing, hula hooping and dancing though. I'm not really into the gym either. 

Just do something that you like for about half an hour a day 6 days a week and you'll notice results if you eat healthier as well.


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 9, 2008)

About five years ago, I bought Dance Dance Revolution for the PS1. And the floor mat. I don't know if it gives you the same results as going to the gym, but I decided today to start using it everyday. The game even has a workout mode, and it tells you how many calories you've burned (but I have no idea how it does that...).
Hopefully that'll get me back into shape.
Now I just need to stop eating the peanut brittle that's left over from Christmas.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweety, I lost around 30 pounds and I owe that to walks 3-4 times weekly and an elliptical machine (they can be bought quite cheaply now - but be aware of quality). Needless to say, I have put the weight back on after a slow steady diet of late nights, too much study and too much comfort food! But I am back on the exercise again!

Keep tuning into the thread I created for inspiration and motivation!!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 15, 2008)

if you dont mind the porno adds, try running searches for slim in 6 or hip hop abs or pilates at Torrentspy.com - The Largest Bit Torrent Search Engine

and google up azeurus or some sort of bittorrent file manager and download the videos for free >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hate the gym and getting stared at and being judged >.>


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2008)

Seriously, fewer people stare and judge than you think.
You're there, you're DOING SOMETHING.
No one's going to stare at you or judge you for that.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone who does stare or judge is not worth your time worrying over either. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 16, 2008)

Leslie Sansone has good tapes that can be done in your living room.  One is called Weight Loss Walk 4 miles (It is broken up into three 20 min. segments). The segments are easy and you work your way up to doing the whole tape. The other one is called Fat Burner Walk 2 miles.  (This one is 30 minutes and you hold 1 or 2 pound weights in part of it.  

Pilates is an exercise that really helps tone up the mid section.  There is a good tape called Pilates beginning mat workout with Ana Caban.

Chose something that you feel you can maintain and don't mind doing.  

I do things at home, because I am not diligent enough to want to get out  special clothes, jump in my car, and drive across town to a gym.  For others, this is key.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Tons of exercises can be done at home! 
*
For strength training:*

You can start by doing body weight exercises to build basic strength. (Body weight exercises can be found so easily with a google search!) 

And/or you can do Free Weight exercises if you have any dumbbells or a barbell, or are willing to buy some. (Those exercises can also be found on google)

*For Cardio:*

Walking, running, cardio machines (such as elliptical or treadmills), fitness DVDs, jumping rope, etc.
*
With that said they are both strength training are very important in losing weight and toning up so you should use them both in your program. Nutrition is also key in weight loss.*


----------

